# The Challenge Game!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 17, 2005)

I challenge everyone to make Spaghetti-ohhs to have a goumet taste inexpensively.  

Thats right. That stuff in the can.   Can you do it? I've been thinking long and hard but its not happening. I will be trying out any reasonable suggestions.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL!  My only idea is to add them to two gallons of my homemade spaghetti sauce 
so the taste is hidden.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmmmm .... possibly puree artichokes with olive oil and fresh garlic? Them mix it in???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 17, 2005)

HEY! Who moved my post? This isnt a REAL game. Its a food question made to be more fun. GAAARRRR!


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 18, 2005)

What about adding some crispy fried bacon and some grated tasty cheese?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually not a bad idea! I can see where the bacon would compliment it along with the cheese. I think it would have to be a hard cheese though.


----------



## mrsmac (Nov 18, 2005)

True, maybe parmesan. Maybe some garlic as well.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 18, 2005)

Lightly cooked spinach or other greens can do wonders to plain tomato pastas...So can black olives and roasted (roast your own to slash costs) bell peppers


----------

